# 5' by 8'



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

I was just wandering a ballpark price range for a trailer this size. It has Aluminum siding, 13" tires, and is about 15 years old. like new condition. Is $200 a reasonable price.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

for an enclosed? or do you mean a utility trailer? hell of a deal for an enclosed trailer. utilities that size run roughly 550-700 for a brand new trailer. for 15 years old thats still probably a pretty decent price.


----------

